# Super Bowl Cook



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2010)

I did Butts, ribs and a big ole unstuffed fattie for super bowl Sunday.All turned out great. Here are pics of ribs and fattie.


----------



## recipedirect (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks awesome. Wish I watched Super Bowl at your house!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 13, 2010)

Great look'n ribs & fattie!  Spares are so much better than baby backs, imho.  

Great pix!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok what's a fattie???????


----------



## vagriller (Apr 13, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Ok what's a fattie???????


 
That was my question! I see the pic and it looks like ground beef wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2010)

It's often a (one pound) tube of breakfast sausage wrapped in bacon and smoked.  The sausage can be stuffed with other good stuff such as cheese before the bacon wrap.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 13, 2010)

vagriller said:


> That was my question! I see the pic and it looks like ground beef wrapped in bacon.



I kinda thought it looked like ham with maybe a ground pork.. Maybe i'm just wishing.. I love the pig!!!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> It's often a (one pound) tube of breakfast sausage wrapped in bacon and smoked.  The sausage can be stuffed with other good stuff such as cheese before the bacon wrap.



So Andy is it like say a meatloaf wrapped in bacon??? What are the ingredients you mix into the meat???


----------



## BigAL (Apr 13, 2010)

Nothing mixed in the meat, just a chub of sausage smoked.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 13, 2010)

Look at the Fatties....


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Look at the Fatties....


 

Great link,thanks for sharing.

Here is another I did last weekend.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> So Andy is it like say a meatloaf wrapped in bacon??? What are the ingredients you mix into the meat???



As you can see, there isn't one official recipe for a fattie.  You can use different combinations of sausage, ground meat, bacon and cheese to make one.  They can be filled or not.


----------

